# Feliz Cumpleaños



## fleurduvin

Hola a todos,

Alguien podría decirme cómo se escribe en Alemán Feliz Cumpleaños. Gracias!


----------



## gadankle

Yo en un diccionario leí esto:
_Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!_ o_ Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!_

Pero espero que haya alguna otra forma!! jaja


----------



## marcelation

también ,,zum Geburtstag viel Glück!"


----------



## EvilWillow

marcelation said:


> también ,,zum Geburtstag viel Glück!"


Eso es de una canción:
_
Zum Geburtstag viel Glück,
zum Geburtstag viel Glück,
zum Geburtstag, liebe/r ...,
zum Geburtstag viel Glück!_

No lo escribiría en una tarjeta o carta de felicitaciones, sino lo que gadankle ya escribió.


----------



## Udo

gadankle said:


> Yo en un diccionario leí esto:
> _Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!_ o_ Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!_


Así es. Pues, tenemos _Fröhliche Weihnachten_ y _Frohe Ostern_, pero _Glücklicher (Froher) Geburtstag_ *no hay*. Los más flojos hablando pueden omitir _zum Geburtstag,_ y queda _Herzlichen Glückwunsch_.


----------



## marcelation

Depende mucho de lo que quieras decir... Puedes decir "ich wüsche zum Geburtstag alles Gute... ein erfolgreiches - gesundetes- gutes- usw Jahr" utilizando el verbo wünschen (desear). Va con "zu" (en este caso derivado en dativo masculino "zum") porque es algo que ocurre una vez en el año, así también como Navidad (zur Weihnachts), Pascuas (zum Ostern), usw.


----------

